# Need a replacement for my opiates. Anything to help with motivation?



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

I've been addicted to opiates for about a year now and have loved every minute. I am almost completely normal when I've got my dose in me. I'm confident, motivated, focused, and as social as I'm ever going to be. The only downside is that I have to take a regular dose or else I go into withdrawal.

Sadly though, I have to quit. The cost is getting out of hand and the supply is dwindling. The last thing I want to do is run out, which would leave me incredibly sick for a couple weeks. So I'm slowly tapering down my usage and am planning on completely kicking soon.


The problem? I've already allowed myself to go without opiates for a day or so before, and I get incredibly depressed. I'd be right back to where I was a year ago and absolutely hate that feeling. If I get back into that mood, everything I've gained over the past year will go away.


So is there any substance regimens that have gotten good reviews around here? I don't expect anything even close to opiates, but I would really really like something for motivation. If I have something to keep me focused, I would be able to distract myself and avoid getting too far into depression.

Plus, no matter how crazy and mentally unhealthy it is, the thought of having something to take to ease my depression really makes everything easier. Even if it's just a placebo.


So....legal things to keep me focused and hopefully more. Anything?? 

And SSRIs are not an option. I did not react well to those last time.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Off-topic but I couln't help myself. There's nothing even remotely close in my opinion to opiates. It didn't make me any more social but mega-content. If it's any consolation one of the benefits of opiate withdrawal for me (4-5 years of use) was an extremely high sex drive. I was getting wet dreams in my sleep and I'm over 40. After 2-3 years, you will end quitting because of tolerance. I was up to 320 mg oxycodone/day. It will take ~ 6 months to get the same experience you first had at the same low dose. Unfortunately tolerance occurs faster and faster each time. That was my experience.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

kratom might help you.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Memantine/DXM + Kratom to get off the opiates


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

crayzyMed said:


> Memantine/DXM + Kratom to get off the opiates


I don't need help getting off of opiates.

I need something for after I've kicked and I'm back to what I was like before I took anything. Lazy and depressed.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Like Rfd said kratom could work but probably only once your tolerance goes down, I doubt you'd be able to feel anything from it now. I can't really think of anything that I've been able to buy at the store that's really helped me besides caffeine, nicotine, and maybe alcohol. The taste of any alcoholic drink to me is wretched so I don't drink enough to know how it affects me, I'd rather drink kratom tea than a shot of vodka.

Something semi-legal you can buy online like gabapentin might work for awhile, to me it felt pretty similar to a low dose of opiates though opiates generally don't make me act stupid or feel stupid like gabapentin did. Strangely enough I couldn't even get it prescribed, docs only wanted to give me Lyrica.

If I want to unwind at the end of the day I just take muscle relaxers and clonidine, they seem to work synergistically for mild pain relief and heavy sedation. Not as bad as taking opiates, at least.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Modafinil and Tramadol is a pretty mild combo that still takes the edge off. Modafinil is a mild stimulant and Tramadol is a non-narcotic painkiller that still feels mildly narcotic.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Kratom and Tramadol, considered here, are actually opioids, Kratom is rather potent in this aspect, comparable to hydrocodone. If you don't want just replace opioids with some milder opioids, but they worked well for your anxiety, I may suggest "quasi" opioids (much more "quasi" than tramadol and kratom). I mean antidepressant tianeptine that has putative opioid action and actual opioid-like mesolimbic dopaminergic and analgesic effect probably due enkephalinase inhibition. It is shown to increase synthesis of endogenous met-enkephaline. But it doesn't bind to opioid receptors itself. 
It was widely used in Russia in some strange version of opioid replacement therapy (we have no real replacement therapy with methadone or buprenorphine for addicts here, but tianeptine worked well for that purpose). And you may add Phenylalanine as the most available proved enkephalinase inhibitor (and dopamine precursor additionally).
Transcranial electrostimulation is promising in aspect of alleviating post-withdrawal depression in ex-addicts (I saw a comprehensive review covering it). It raises beta-endorphine levels, but I don't know if it (or its analogues) is available in the USA.


----------

